# Hatch, NM, road trip



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _ Hatch Valley Road Trip - Clint Eastwood was hanged near here_:










Chile field:










Fall foliage:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hatch chilies are deadly.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Deadly delicious.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photographs from today's _Hatch Valley Road Trip - More fall foliage and Sparky's_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Fun Food Friday - Sparky's World Famous Burgers, BBQ, and Shakes_:

Green chile cheeseburger:










People's Choice barbecue platter:


----------

